# Maltese vs. Yorkie



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a friend that recently lost her rescue Lhasa and is looking for a new furbaby. She is thinking of either a Maltese or a Yorkie.

I know that many of my Maltese friends also have Yorkies, so I'm asking for information on the differences of the 2 breeds. We just did something similar in comparing Maltese to Shih Tzus, so any info or opinions that you can provide would help her make an informed decision.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

The thing people forget is just because both breeds are cute, small dogs, they are far from the same. The biggest thing is a Yorkie is a terrier and terriers can be very stubborn and independent (I currently have a West Highland White Terrier and a Cairn Terrier and recently had to have my Scottish Terrier put down). I find the maltese to be far more loving and "dependent" (I'm leary of using that word because it can come across as a bad thing) on me for attention. The maltese is far more child like, not as barky and more annimated. Don't get me wrong though because I do love my terriers too.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I have 2 yorkies (male and a female) and 2 maltese (male and female), so I think I can answer this pretty accurately:

1) Yorkies are very stubborn

2) Both of my yorkies are a lot more independent, they are up and down from the bed and do what "they" want, not what "you" want. We have to beg them to cuddle with us. This is NOT the case with our maltese.

3) My yorkies are very smart, yet very hard to potty train. They know exactly where to go, but due to them being stubborn, they will go where they want. I belong to a yorkie forum and honestly I have never heard anyone say that their yorkie is 100 potty trained. My yorkies both have to wear diapers, where as both Maltese will both go on pads OR outside. Yorkies are much much harder to potty train from my experience.

4) Easier to groom, their hair doesn't mat like a maltese, so I would say they are less maintenance. However, my yorkies get that "dog" smell much easier than both maltese. I feel like my maltese never smell. Also, the yorkies seem to bother my allergies more.

5) I would say that health wise, both breeds are prone to the same health risks.

All in all, both breeds are a pleasure and are great dogs, but I personally favor the maltese more. Although, I really couldn't imagine my life without our 2 yorkie babies, and our maltese love the yorkies  Maya and Rocky are best friends and Haley and Louis are best friends, so it worked out perfectly!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

It's so interesting to read other opinion of both maltese and yorkie owners. 

My yorkies are very needy for attention, my girl is almost too needy. Where my maltese is very independent and does whatever she wants.

It took longer to potty train my yorkie than my maltese, maybe just a few months difference to be 100% dependable. By one year old she was 100%.

Yorkies are terriers and are more lively and fiesty. VERY smart and love to learn new things and tricks. I couldn't tell you which one i prefer as there are wonderful points to both their personalities.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'd get another Lhasa I LOVE mine  I think my Maltese Arabella is WAY more demanding ( she stamps her feet when not getting her own way ) . My Yorkie Jasper is a cuddly sweetheart ( but then all my dogs live in my lap ) . The only thing I can think of is that Yorkies feel very fragile to me - after owning a boofy Lhasa that might freak a new owner out . I also very much think your friend might enjoy looking at Havanese - they remind me of a lhasa /maltese cross . Sarah


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I own both yorkies and maltese.

Yes my yorkies have that terrier attitude that I love about them but they are also very dependent. In my case, I find my yorkies to be much more affectionate than the maltese and my yorkies have also been a ton easier to train than the maltese and the yorkies seem to really enjoy learning new tricks and pleasing me. 

If you are looking at personality wise, I really don't think you can base it off of breeds. Every dog has a different personality regardless of the breed. My yorkies really are more of a lap dog than the maltese which just proves it depends on the dog not the breed.

As far as size go, yorkies and maltese are about the same size. Just like you will find larger and smaller yorkies you will find the same with maltese. Same thing goes for the coat. The standard calls for a long silky coat in both breeds and in both breeds you will find some with silky hair, some with cottony hair, etc.

Their grooming needs is where it may vary. Some have to work hard to keep the maltese nice and white whereas others have to work hard keeping the yorkie nice and clean.
For me I have noticed that I have to bath the maltese every two weeks before their hair starts looking bad whereas the yorkies I have to bath every week. But then if it is muddy out, the maltese is the one I have to worry about with the hair being stained.

I would suggest to have your friend find a yorkie and a maltese breeder. Have her go to both of them and meet the adult yorkies/maltese and decide then which breed suits her best or wins her heart over.
Both are great breeds so she can't go wrong with whatever she chooses.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She is looking at several other breeds. Shih Tzus and, of course, Lhasas again. My fear with the Lhasa is that she will compare the new one to KC, the one that just went to The Bridge. She is still in the heartbroken stage as this happened the weekend before Christmas.

Of course, I can give her the run down on Shih Tzus, Lhasas and Maltese because I've had all 3, but I've never had a Yorkie (although I've always considered getting one), so I needed your help and info.

The Havanese is a great idea and one that I hadn't thought about but will definitely suggest. Don't know why I didn't think of this because I'm also very familiar with the Havanese breed.

Thanks to all for the info you've shared.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> If you are looking at personality wise, I really don't think you can base it off of breeds. Every dog has a different personality regardless of the breed. My yorkies really are more of a lap dog than the maltese which just proves it depends on the dog not the breed.[/B]


I think that this is so true, too


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, Lynn - I've got a yorkie your friend can have...LOL  only kidding. :blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey - Pat -- I was thinking of offering her Tilly, too, after I saw what she <strike>tore up</strike> played with a couple of nights ago. Jerry's in Phoenix and so she and Lacie have no supervision while I'm at the office.

So I was thinking of offering my friend Tilly. Nope -- only kidding. :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've always wanted a Yorkie, too. In fact, that's what I planned to get as my "empty nest" dog until Miss Lady came into my life.

Just make sure your friend goes to a breeder who has carefully screened for liver disease and has a bile acids test done before she gets a puppy. I was shocked to learn that according to the study done by Dr. Tobias of UT, *Yorkies are thirty-six times more likely to have a liver shunt than all other breeds combined*. I'm sure that has a lot to do with their popularity and irresponsible breeding.  

Since she's used to a slightly larger dog, I'd also suggest she consider a Havanese. I am very impressed with how proactive the breed club has been with genetic health issues.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My friend, Elaine's two yorkies have liver problems. 
Kodie had a shunt and MVD and Little Levi has MVD. They can never have any of our treats when they come over to visit :smpullhair: 



> I've always wanted a Yorkie, too. In fact, that's what I planned to get as my "empty nest" dog until Miss Lady came into my life.
> 
> Just make sure your friend goes to a breeder who has carefully screened for liver disease and has a bile acids test done before she gets a puppy. I was shocked to learn that according to the study done by Dr. Tobias of UT, *Yorkies are thirty-six times more likely to have a liver shunt than all other breeds combined*. I'm sure that has a lot to do with their popularity and irresponsible breeding.
> 
> Since she's used to a slightly larger dog, I'd also suggest she consider a Havanese. I am very impressed with how proactive the breed club has been with genetic health issues.[/B]


----------



## i love maltese (Nov 3, 2007)

i got 2 yorkies .and they are greats.they easy to groom .sweet little thing.and fun to have .i still looking for my little girl maltese.

i hope to have one soon.


----------

